# TBRCC Show



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi

Thought I would attach a few photos - unfortunately I didn't get much to snap many of the cats as was otherwise engaged. However here are a few of Dave who was on exhibition for The Ragdoll Rehome Group with his devoted owners Karl and Kate. He attracted a lot of interest and you can see why! He was a STAR.

















(This is Dave's favourite position!)




























Also this is our friends' stall - which we absolutely froze whilst setting up on the Friday afternoon as the huge roller door was next to the stall and it was open to allow the vans to come and go.... and some other general pix....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I saw Dave! He is gorgeous! I also saw a blue bi colour rag doll that i wanted


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What pen was he in?!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I can't remember, I just remember walking past explaining to my boyfriend of all the ragdoll patterns colours blue bi colours are my fave :smile:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

The Overall Best in Show was UK & Imperial Grand Champion Silkestar Raphael, a stunning bicolour. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to take photos.

I am rather chuffed to say that 3 of the 5 cats that made it up to the front were connected to my cats - the Best Overall Colourpoint Adult was Imp Gr Ch Dizziepaws Bruce, who was father of my first litter of kits earlier in the year, his dad was Raphael who went on to win Overall Best in Show Exhibit. UK & Imp Gr Ch & Gr Pr. Churston Cameo, is grandmother to one of my girls. She got Overall Best Bicolour Neuter - her temperament is second to none.


----------

